# IMPORTANT: SOTW server change-over



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Once again we have come to the end of the road.  
Our ISP asmallorange.com (ASO) has given us *eviction notice*. I am not surprised considering the rate the forum visitor rate has grown. Including the gueats we are often hitting 200 simultaneous users. And that is a lot of load on a shared server.

To ASO's defence, they are offering a dedicated supported server at US$250 per month. The Sax on the Web's cash flow won't permit such an expense.

I have found a somewhat cheaper server whose setting up involves of course a lot of manual labor. To fund the significant monthly expense increase I have already accepted a new advertiser on the forum: _*P. Mauriat*_ sax manufacurer. Please click the link on the bottom of the page. Also, we need your PayPal donations more then ever.

As soon as I get the vBulletin installation completed on the new site I will close this (old) forum for posting new messages. Also new member registrations will be closed until we are up and running on a new site.

The domain name service changes may take anywhere from 24-48 hours. I may be able to bridge that with temporary redirection links.

More when the situation develops. 
I thank for your support and am sorry for the inevitable service break.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Status report*

Some difficulties in setting up the forum database on the new server, because this data is so large.
Trying to do it now in two parts.

Hang in there,
-Harri


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*This forum re-opened*

The forum database checks out OK on the new server, but vBulletin does not render it OK.

I have to get someone wiser than me to look at it.
Meanwhile we are back in business here.

-Harri


----------



## cleger (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for everything you do Harri, donation's on its way.


----------



## tjontheroad (Dec 22, 2005)

The growing pains of success are good problems to have. I'll have some mouthpieces to donate this week for you Harri. 

Thanks for everything.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

cleger said:


> Thanks for everything you do Harri, donation's on its way.


Your donation received. Thanks a lot, cleger.


----------



## Mark5047 (Apr 8, 2003)

Harry
Thanks for letting us know the need. Support sent.

Good luck with the changeover!!!!

Mark


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

A little $omething on the way.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

As always Harri - I offer my help if you're interested.

Frank


----------



## Merlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Sent some bread for the cause...


----------



## BayviewSax (Apr 13, 2003)

You could purchase a horn and send it to this guy in New Orleans who does relacquers in any color... wait... on second thought, just take your current horn, put it beneath the right rear tire of your car, and back up.  It'll play better than what he'll do to it.


----------



## makemyday (Feb 18, 2006)

$ent you $omething... Thank$ for all the good work!


----------



## tbone (Dec 18, 2003)

Something from me too Harri. Sorry it couldn't be more! Let's everyone send a little something please. We should all work together on this guys and girls.

Peace All


----------



## saxymanzach (Nov 26, 2005)

You'll have something from me as soon as I can convince my parents.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Update*

Thank you all who donated kindly. 
We will be covering two months plus set-up fee on the new server.

I am currently making the third attempt in transferring the current forum database. If this will fail, I have a working forum setting on the new server based on Thursday's (July 6th) data. We just have to live with it.

Thanks for your patience,
-Harri


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Update #2 on July 8*

Failed again. Looks like the forum database is so large, that the allowed execution time will exceed.

I have now three separate forum installations on the new server, but everyone is missing something.


> If this will fail, I have a working forum setting on the new server based on Thursday's (July 6th) data. We just have to live with it.


After some more testing I discovered holes in Thursday's set, too. 

Oh well, we have got now more time to stay on ASO server, so I will try again sometimes next week.


----------



## docformat (Jul 2, 2005)

small donation on its way harri


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

Here's a modest proposal modeled after some other fundraising programs. For an annual donation of x, 2x or 4x dollars (say $25, $50 or $100), you get a title under your screen name, like Silver, Gold or Platinum Member. No special rights or exemptions from the rules, just an honorary designation as a supporter. How many would be willing to give up a cup of coffee or a pint of your favorite brew a month to maintain one of your favorite hangouts? If you gave a Warren Buffett like donation, Harri could put your name in flashing letters at the top of the screen!


----------



## saintsday (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for your efforts, Harri. Just sent a few $$.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Saxhound said:


> Here's a modest proposal modeled after some other fundraising programs. For an annual donation of x, 2x or 4x dollars (say $25, $50 or $100), you get a title under your screen name, like Silver, Gold or Platinum Member. No special rights or exemptions from the rules, just an honorary designation as a supporter. How many would be willing to give up a cup of coffee or a pint of your favorite brew a month to maintain one of your favorite hangouts? If you gave a Warren Buffett like donation, Harri could put your name in flashing letters at the top of the screen!


This is great Saxhound, and thanks for your donation yesterday.

I believe that we have all the facilities to implement your suggestion.

I am sorry that I have recognized only the old donors after the original thread was lost in one of these server changes:

http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=218

I will certainly implement your suggestion (one way or other) after this change-over rumba is over.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

A contribution is on the way via paypal, Harri. Thanks.


----------



## Billyfish (Aug 18, 2003)

Harri,

$ent you a "box of reeds".  

My "triumphant" return to sax-o-phoning would have been very boring without SOTW.  

Many Thanks,


----------



## Pigpen (Sep 18, 2003)

*Thank you, thank you, thank you.*

Harri,

I just sent you $50 through Paypal (pgmcpa.) My apologies for not having done this sooner and on a more regular basis. The value I have derived from sotw has been much much more than this, and for that you have my deepest heart felt thanks.

Thank you again for providing the best resource on the internet for the discussion of everything related to saxophones and other resources. My life would be very different without sotw.

I also want to take this opportunity to thank all of the people who take the time to post useful information to sotw. You are blessed.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

namaste,
paul


----------



## Sidepipes (Jan 23, 2006)

Harri, I just contributed via PayPal. Thanks for everything that your team does for us. The education and information is surely worth "a box of reeds" to all our members.

Thanks again,

--Sidepipes


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Server change update*

We have right now 137 Users Online (41 members and 96 guests).
Server Load Averages: 0.80 for 1 minute and 0.38 for 15 minutes. 
As long as we stay under 1 you won't experience any delays in the response.

At highest we are using 20% of the allotted bandwidth.

There were three unavoidable service breaks today due to installing a mail server on the new saxontheweb.net site. After that I impelemented the name server changes. It may take up to 48 hours for the change to propagate all over.

So, when accessing the forum:
...........
*Update Sept. 22, 2006:*
_If http://forum.saxontheweb.net/ works now as the way of accessing the forum._

The donations are coming in, thank you all who participated so far. I am still planning to implement the donor star to display, but it may be August before I will get to that.

-Harri


----------



## tbone (Dec 18, 2003)

You're the MAN Harri!   

Let's all help Harri do what he does so that we all can continue to do what we do here in Harri's house.  

Give, 'til it hurts! Well, 'til it almost hurts any way. :shock:


----------



## Sorba (May 10, 2005)

A little for the server from me also


----------



## bobsax (Jul 26, 2003)

Today
I've been having trouble logging on.
Only SOTW


----------



## DenisJ (Oct 11, 2003)

Harri many thanks for this invaluable forum. I spend lots of time on it (-:
Worth every penny.

A small donation has just been sent.


Denis :glasses1:


----------



## saxophrenic (Mar 21, 2004)

Harri:

You (and SOTW) are the greatest.
Here is $ome $ugar for the tea pot via payPal.


----------



## Newfiedreams (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, sorry I'm a bit slow picking this up as have been a bit poorly and need neck surgery(in the next few weeks so won't be around for a bit)...have we now got to go to a new server? Another address? I'm obvioulsy thick as well as ill!!

I will make a donation next Tuesday(11th Aug) if that's ok with you? Can't afford it before, do I still go through the link at the right hand side of this page or do I need to go to the 'new' home? Sorry I'm so stoopid to all this web text stuff!


----------

